# Superboy repop



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

This was a cool kit.memories?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

KINGZILLA said:


> This was a cool kit.memories?


I remember building/restoring an original a few years back:




























Plan on getting the repop too though.

*Note I noticed the repop did NOT have the name plate shown at Toy Fair. Wonder if the repop kit will actually come with one?

g.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was six when the kit came out ( I remember this 'cuz it was the year BATMAN premiered and I was staying with my grandmother that summer)...a cousin helped me put it together and somehow he put the hands on the wrong arms...must have run in the family as my dad did a somewhat similar gaffe' with the James Bond kit. Wish I still had those two models...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

There will be a name plate, but this is one of the changes we have to make. Super Boy is no longer the correct name, it is Superboy. It has to be changed for the name plate.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I remember seeing the ad in the comics and always wanting it - Now all these years later I will finally have one, thanks to Moebius!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks to Moebius for this one,always wondered what scale Superboy is. Also,is the nameplate change the only change from original? I have a Comic Scenes version in a nice blue color,what will be the new color,if any? Will this reissue use the original long box artwork? Gotta get one of these.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

BTW, great looking build, geoffdude!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I've got a Comics Scene version in my storage. A fun kit, can't wait to get a few more. The figure is nice for converting into Robin or Night Wing, or Aqua Lad, Kid Flash...love to make some Teen Titans!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Got the Comics Scene version when I was a kid, way back when it came out, and was too excited to wait until I got home to open it. Subsequently, I LOST Krypto's ears somewhere in my Mom's car; and she had just warned me that something like that would happen. D'oh!!! Can't wait to finally get a chance to build the kit again, this time COMPLETE.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It is a great figure for conversions. I remember seeing quite a few years ago in various issues of Model Toy Collector magazine. Superboy along with Superman and Batman figures give countless options to convert into other characters.
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great memories of this kit!...Back in the 60's, when this kit was first put out by Aurora, I got my hands on Super Boy and had a blast building him up...I never did glue him to the base, because like Superman and Batman I hung him and Krypto with some of my Moms' sewing thread from the ceiling in my bedroom in eternal flight, dodging my Spitfire and a Bi-plane or two...:thumbsup: I never did figure out if the Dragon was good or evil but as Firecrackers were only 5 cents a pack it didn't matter a whole lot, and the Dragon and base was vaporised on one Sunny Saturday afternoon...Never once thinking that I'd be waiting 40 years to get another 
Thank you Moebius :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm anxiously waiting for the aftermarket portrait heads of John Newton and Gerard Christopher!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for the aftermarket portrait heads of John Newton and Gerard Christopher!


I hope you're not _too_ anxious John. 

Newton grew up across the street from my grandparents, by the way.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro said:


> Newton grew up across the street from my grandparents, by the way.


I always marvelled at how often he brought that up in interviews!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember getting the Superboy kit one year in my Easter basket. I hate to say it, but I was disappointed because it wasn't the kit I wanted, which was the Madame Tussaud's Guillotine...after all, nothing says Easter like corporal punishment!
But after the initial disappontment wore off, I ended up really liking the kit - Superboy's had a nice action pose, the little dragon was cool (he stayed with me years after the kit was gone) and even liked Krypto.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

My cousin built Superboy for me when I was a kid.

I have the Aurora Factory Built up but they made a mistake and painted the trunks blue, not red.

I'm glad Moebius is correcting the spelling on the nameplate.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for the aftermarket portrait heads of John Newton and Gerard Christopher!


Ha! LOL...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Phantom11's post reminds me that one of the reasons I build models (I think) is that it offers a chance for a do-over of those botched (due to impatience) kits of my youth. Not sure that this is any great revelation and I probably spend too much time contemplating what attraction the hobby holds for me. But I gotta wonder: What else in this life offers a real chance to correct the mistakes of one's youth?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It would be Supersweet if Krypto`s tail was cast in vinyl.Tired of losing it when I move.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Never had this kit...until now. 

Thanks, Moebius! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

